
Show HN: Add popups to your website ️ backed with Google Sheets (for free) - bootstraptor
https://proven.ly/demo-notify.html
======
sercankd
Ahh another tool to annoy your users. This reminds me sudden "Meet Local
Singles in Your Area" popups.

------
wedn3sday
How To Add Pop Ups, or How to Lose Users in 10 easy steps!

~~~
bootstraptor
not always sometimes users want to know that you have something new

------
mikece
While I appreciate the idea there is never anything truly "free from Google."
At this point I would rather pay to self-host or get fewer but sufficient
features from an entity that allows me to control my data, including
prohibiting it from ever ending up in marketing/data-mining systems owned by
Microsoft, Google, Facebook, et al.

~~~
bootstraptor
you do not need to post private information in this Google Sheet these are
just public notifications for the site you are not hiding your blog post, are
you :)

------
go_prodev
The page does nothing on my browser (Android chrome). Blank screen with
navigation menu.

~~~
bootstraptor
thanks, fix it now, please try again [https://proven.ly/demo-
notify.html](https://proven.ly/demo-notify.html)

------
djrogers
On iOS (iOS 14 beta 3) this page is largely blank, with merely a title and
menu. No content, no google sheets, no popups (thank goodness).

~~~
bootstraptor
thanks, fix it now, please try again [https://proven.ly/demo-
notify.html](https://proven.ly/demo-notify.html)

------
soco
Incidentally, most browsers block popups by default. There might be a reason
for doing that...

~~~
bootstraptor
I checked, until it is not blocked even by a adblocker

------
afkqs
Navigation does not work. What does it do with Google Sheets?

~~~
bootstraptor
thanks, fix it now, please try again [https://proven.ly/demo-
notify.html](https://proven.ly/demo-notify.html)

------
madc
On Firefox your main navigation does not work.

~~~
bootstraptor
thanks, fix it now, please try again [https://proven.ly/demo-
notify.html](https://proven.ly/demo-notify.html)

